# envolver



## elisabete pinto

Hola a todos

Tengo que traducir al español la siguiente frase:
"Grandes empresas envolvem muita gente e por conta disso as vezes burocracias acontecem"
Pensé en traducir el verbo envolver por "implicar" o "abarcar", pero me suena muy mal.
?Qué les parece?
Muchísimas gracias
Elisabete


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Elisabete.
Acho que não entendo bem o significado de _envolvem_ em _grandes empresas envolvem muita gente._
Pode explicar um pouquinho mais o seu contexto.
Obrigada.


----------



## Mangato

Se bem entendi, quer dicer que grandes empresas dispõen de muitos funcionários e por isso,  para os terem entretidos, desenham  processos burocráticos

Emvolvem o traduziria por aglutinan. Implican também fica correto

Veja o que diz a Wiki da burocracia

_En la época moderna la burocracia asume su rol e importancia no solo en el desarrollo de las funciones del Estado, sino también en las __corporaciones__ y grandes empresas, __capitalistas__ o no, debido al desarrollo y especialización del trabajo que han experimentado estas; se suele denominar a este tipo de burocracia en las empresas privadas burocracia corporativa, término que generalmente se entiende como refiriéndose al conjunto de los empleados privados de mayor __jerarquía__ y especialistas en áreas como __marketing__, publicidad, ventas, departamentos legales, __administración__, __relaciones públicas__, etc. que detentan algún tipo de __monopolio__ en ciertos conocimientos. Este sector "administrativo", es además uno de los segmentos de la sociedad de mayor crecimiento en poder económico y de decisión en muchos de los países del __Primer Mundo_

Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## coolbrowne

Hmm..., no me suena





Mangato said:


> E*n*volvem o traduziria por aglutinan. Implican também fica correto


A questão é que há muitas pessoas a considerar, ou que o todo (o pessoal da empresa) consiste de muitas partes (indivíduos), Mas observe que a frase em questão não afirma que o surgimento de burocracias é causado _diretamente_ por uma ou mais dessas pessoas, mas sim _pelo seu grande número_. Em outras palavras, os indivíduos são participantes involuntários ou acidentais desse fenômeno.

Pensei no verbo "*involucrar'*, mas não estou 100% convencido. Que lhes parece?

Obrigado
--------------------------
Na verdade, ajudaria um pouco ter sido o original mais bem escrito (burocracias acontecem? )


----------



## elisabete pinto

Hola amigos

Gracias por las respuestas.
Coolbrowne tiene razón. La frase está mal incluso en su original, pero no puedo cambiarla.
A continuación os doy un poco más de contexto, sobre todo, porque Olivinha lo ha solicitado. Sin embargo, creo que puedo utilizar las sugerencias hechas por Mangato. ?No os parece?

(contexto)
_Pontualidade, sempre__. Mesmo que aconteça de o fazerem esperar, tenha paciência, mas seja sempre pontual. Grandes empresas envolvem muitas pessoas, e por conta disso as vezes burocracias acontecem... mas não deveria._ 
 
bueno, creo que el autor quer decir que al citar con una grande empresa debemos estar preparados para largas esperas en la sala de recepción de la empresa. Tales situaciones suelen ocurrir por   exceso de burocracias - un mal de las grandes empresas. 
 

gracias una vez más

Elisabete


----------



## Mangato

Mangato said:


> Se bem entendi, quer dicer que grandes empresas dispõen de muitos funcionários e por isso, para os terem entretidos, desenham processos burocráticos
> 
> Envolvem o traduziria por _*aglutinan.*_ Implican também fica correto
> 
> Veja o que diz a Wiki da burocracia
> 
> _En la época moderna la burocracia asume su rol e importancia no solo en el desarrollo de las funciones del Estado, sino también en las __corporaciones__ y grandes empresas, __capitalistas__ o no, debido al desarrollo y especialización del trabajo que han experimentado estas; se suele denominar a este tipo de burocracia en las empresas privadas burocracia corporativa, término que generalmente se entiende como refiriéndose al conjunto de los empleados privados de mayor __jerarquía__ y especialistas en áreas como __marketing__, publicidad, ventas, departamentos legales, __administración__, __relaciones públicas__, etc. que detentan algún tipo de __monopolio__ en ciertos conocimientos. Este sector "administrativo", es además uno de los segmentos de la sociedad de mayor crecimiento en poder económico y de decisión en muchos de los países del __Primer Mundo_
> 
> Cumprimentos
> 
> MG


----------



## DBLS

hola a todos,
como Elizabete necesito del término "envolvendo" en el mismo concepto y no me suena "implicando, involucrando" o los otros términos sugeridos. 

La frase que tengo es:
Dos docentes permanentes, 67% são bolsistas de produtividade do CNPq, *envolvendo* especialistas de áreas básicas e aplicadas dentro da genética e melhoramento de plantas.

Ayudenme por favor....


gracias


----------



## Carfer

DBLS said:


> hola a todos,
> como Elizabete necesito del término "envolvendo" en el mismo concepto y no me suena "implicando, involucrando" o los otros términos sugeridos.
> 
> La frase que tengo es:
> Dos docentes permanentes, 67% são bolsistas de produtividade do CNPq, *envolvendo* especialistas de áreas básicas e aplicadas dentro da genética e melhoramento de plantas.


 
Falta-me a sensibilidade do nativo para dizer o que vai bem e o que vai mal, mas parece-me que '_abarcar_' cobre perfeitamente o sentido de '_envolver_'. Aliás, mesmo em português e nesta acepção, são sinónimos (_'envolver_' aqui está no sentido de _'abranger', 'compreender'_ e, precisamente, _'abarcar'_).


----------



## DBLS

Muchísimas gracias Carfer, 
parece que *abarcar* realmente sirve.


----------



## okporip

DBLS said:


> hola a todos,
> como Elizabete necesito del término "envolvendo" en el mismo concepto y no me suena "implicando, involucrando" o los otros términos sugeridos.
> 
> La frase que tengo es:
> Dos docentes permanentes, 67% são bolsistas de produtividade do CNPq, *envolvendo* especialistas de áreas básicas e aplicadas dentro da genética e melhoramento de plantas.
> 
> Ayudenme por favor....
> 
> 
> gracias



Oi, DBLS. Acho que a sua sensação de não encontrar um termo do espanhol para dar conta da tradução deriva, na verdade, do fato de a redação do original não ser nenhum primor de precisão. Portanto, eu não quebraria a cuca e usaria, por exemplo, _incluyendo_. Com isso, acho que a sua tradução não vai ser *mais* imprecisa e ambígua do que o texto original. Se quiser entender meu raciocínio, leia o que vai abaixo.  

Saludos!

Esse uso de "envolvendo" não permite assegurar qual de quatro informações está sendo dada. Se chamamos "os docentes permanentes" de "X" e "especialistas de áreas básicas e aplicadas dentro da genética e  melhoramento de plantas" de "y", a informação em questão pode ser que: 
(1) há y entre X;
(2) todo o conjunto X é formado por y; 
(3) há y entre os 67% de X que são "bolsistas de produtividade do CNPq"; (4) todos os 67% de X que são "bolsistas de produtividade do CNPq" são, também, y.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Falta-me a sensibilidade do nativo para dizer o que vai bem e o que vai mal, mas parece-me que '_abarcar_' cobre perfeitamente o sentido de '_envolver_'. Aliás, mesmo em português e nesta acepção, são sinónimos (_'envolver_' aqui está no sentido de _'abranger', 'compreender'_ e, precisamente, _'abarcar'_).


Abarcar é um verbo que não utilizamos normalmente para as pessoas, mais bem para coisas ou para elementos mais ou menos definidos, 
Em algum caso podemos traduzir emvolvem por *afectan*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Otra sugerencia: "involucrar".


----------



## DBLS

Gracias a todos por las sugerencias


----------



## C. Herrera

hola a todos,
to traduzindo um texto para o espanhol e queria ajuda pra traduzir a palavra "envolve"

*Comunicação na língua materna*

Envolve a capacidade de expressar e interpretar conceitos, pensamentos, sentimentos, fatos e opiniões, tanto na forma oral como na forma escrita (ouvir, falar, ler e escrever) e de interagir linguisticamente de forma apropriada e criativa em todas as situações da vida social e cultural;

*Comunicação em línguas estrangeiras*

Envolve, além das principais competências da comunicação na língua materna, a mediação e a compreensão intercultural. O nível de proficiência depende de vários fatores, entre os quais a capacidade de ouvir, falar, ler e escrever;


----------



## C. Herrera

C. Herrera said:


> hola a todos,
> to traduzindo um texto para o espanhol e queria ajuda pra traduzir a palavra "envolve"
> 
> *Comunicação na língua materna*
> 
> Envolve a capacidade de expressar e interpretar conceitos, pensamentos, sentimentos, fatos e opiniões, tanto na forma oral como na forma escrita (ouvir, falar, ler e escrever) e de interagir linguisticamente de forma apropriada e criativa em todas as situações da vida social e cultural;
> 
> *Comunicação em línguas estrangeiras*
> 
> Envolve, além das principais competências da comunicação na língua materna, a mediação e a compreensão intercultural. O nível de proficiência depende de vários fatores, entre os quais a capacidade de ouvir, falar, ler e escrever;



fica bem a que fala de 
comunicação em lingua materna ficar assim?
Es la habilidad de expresar e interpretar conceptos, pensamientos, sentimientos, hechos y opiniones, tanto de forma y escrita (escuchar, hablar, leer y escribir), y para interactuar lingüísticamente de forma apropiada y creativa en todas la situaciones de la vida social y cultural;


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

*NOTA: *_MIL DISCULPAS A TODOS. YA ESTABA TERMINANDO DE ESCRIBIR MI COMENTARIO Y RECIÉN ME DI CUENTA DE QUE LA CONSULTA INICIAL TIENE MÁS DE ¡OCHO AÑOS!
COMO LA SOLUCIÓN PROPUESTA ES DIFERENTE A LAS ANTERIORES, QUIZÁ SEA DE UTILIDAD PARA ALGUIEN. POR ESO LA DEJO ESCRITA.
GRACIAS POR LA PACIENCIA Y EL BUEN HUMOR_.

Saludos a todos:

Si la intención es usar un verbo que suene bien, ese sería *contar con*. Mi sugerencia se basa en la similitud del verbo envolver del diccionario priberam (segunda acepción):

2. Incluir; meter (entre outros, ou como partícipe em alguma coisa).

Significado / definição de envolver no Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa,

y el verbo contar del DLE (décima acepción):

10. intr. Tener, disponer de una cualidad o de cierto número de personas o cosas. _El equipo *cuenta con* once jugadores. *Cuento con* su simpatía_.

http://dle.rae.es/srv/search?m=30&w=contar (las palabras que destaqué con cursivas son ejemplos, en los cuales destaqué el uso de *contar con*)

La traducción (favoreciendo expresiones que suenen familiares) sería así:

_Grandes empresas envolvem muita gente e por conta disso as vezes burocracias acontecem_ :: *Las empresas grandes cuentan con mucho personal y por esa razón tienen lugar muchas* situaciones burocráticas*
*no existe esta palabra en la oración, es por contexto que se entiende que hay burocracia en exceso


----------



## Vanda

Gracias. Toda ajuda é bem-vinda.


----------



## zema

C. Herrera said:


> fica bem a que fala de
> comunicação em lingua materna ficar assim?
> Es la habilidad de expresar e interpretar conceptos, pensamientos, sentimientos, hechos y opiniones, tanto de forma _oral como_ escrita (escuchar, hablar, leer y escribir), y _de_ interactuar lingüísticamente de forma apropiada y creativa en todas la situaciones de la vida social y cultural;


Fijate que eso está tomado de alguna publicación de la Comisión para la Educación de la Unión Europea, así que vas a encontrar ese texto con pequeñas variaciones en muchas partes. En algunas dice que “Es la habilidad…”, en otras, que “Incluye la habilidad…”.

Un ejemplo:

*1. Comunicación en la lengua materna*
Es la habilidad de expresar e interpretar conceptos, pensamientos, sentimientos, hechos y opiniones de forma oral y escrita (escuchar, hablar, leer y escribir), e interactuar lingüísticamente en contextos sociales y culturales, como son la educación y la formación, la vida privada y profesional, y el ocio.
Blog Lexhow   |  Aprender a aprender (1)


----------



## C. Herrera

zema said:


> Fijate que eso está tomado de alguna publicación de la Comisión para la Educación de la Unión Europea, así que vas a encontrar ese texto con pequeñas variaciones en muchas partes. En algunas dice que “Es la habilidad…”, en otras, que “Incluye la habilidad…”.
> 
> Un ejemplo:
> 
> *1. Comunicación en la lengua materna*
> Es la habilidad de expresar e interpretar conceptos, pensamientos, sentimientos, hechos y opiniones de forma oral y escrita (escuchar, hablar, leer y escribir), e interactuar lingüísticamente en contextos sociales y culturales, como son la educación y la formación, la vida privada y profesional, y el ocio.
> Blog Lexhow   |  Aprender a aprender (1)


Gracias por la aclaración


----------

